# Oil pressure sensor code help please!



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

So my 18 hatch with 158k miles just popped up 3 codes P06DA, P06DB and P06DD. It's states the oil pressure senor is malfunctioning. With these codes how do you find the oil pressure sensor and/oil solenoid?

Here in Wisconsin the weather last week was like -20° with wind chill but lately it's been warming up. During the cold days my oil was leaking out of the oil filter so come to find out it was loose because the oil filter seal shrunk due to the cold so in which I tighten it and it stopped leaking.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Did you check the oil after tightening the filter housing to verify the level is correct?


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> Did you check the oil after tightening the filter housing to verify the level is correct?


Yes I did and the level was a tad low, I did add 1/4 of a quart.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you want to try and fix it yourself, next step would be to check the oil pressure. You can get a oil pressure guage rental at AutoZone or other places like that. You would remove the oil pressure sensor and connect the valve there, then start the vehicle. At idle it should be around 20 psi and go up to 40-60 PSI when you rev it up. If you are not getting good oil pressure it's a symptom the oil pump is failing. If the pressure is good it's a symptom the sensor is failing. The sensor is cheap, under $20.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As far as I can tell, the P06DA code indicates an electrical circuit malfunction with the oil pump solenoid. You're either going to have a wiring problem or the solenoid in the engine is bad. No idea where it's located. I hope it's not internal. 

The other codes appear to be related to the computer not being able to manage the oil pressure, which is no surprise if the solenoid is having problems.


----------

